# Hudson Valley NY Meet UP



## Pumpkinman (Dec 31, 2012)

A few wine makers and I have been tossing around the idea of meeting up in the Hudson Valley.

I contacted BenMarl Winery, they have a conference room that will seat 80, they said that we can use this room, free of charge. We can also go through their wine tasting, my wife and I have done this several times, the cost is $8.00 per person for 6 wines, a great value!

The last time we were there, the Head wine maker took us through the winery, the fermenting room with the 400 gallon SS tanks, the barrel room, the bottling room, I felt like a kid in a toy store!!!

The staff is great, very friendly and really passionate about wine, plus it is in an amazing setting overlooking the Hudson Valley.


> Overlooking the historic Hudson River Valley, it’s 37 acre estate lays claim to the oldest vineyard in America. The winery also holds New York Farm Winery license no.1.



I'm open to suggestions.

If interested, you can contact me via message and I'll send you my email address.
Tom


----------

